

Create your own MD5 collisions - natmchugh
http://natmchugh.blogspot.com/2015/02/create-your-own-md5-collisions.html

======
ColinWright
An interesting article - thank you. Very useful to have the steps laid out so
clearly, even if I don't intend to follow them on this occasion. Impressive
calculation, too.

